# [ASB Quest] I liek Squirtles vs Blastoise



## Eifie

[size=+2]*I liek Squirtles vs Blastoise*[/size]



> *Format*: 2v1 single
> *Style*: Switch
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 35%
> *Banned Moves*: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, Chills 3/pokémon, Direct Healing 1/pokémon
> 
> Near the southern tip of Asber lies a rocky jut of coastline that's seen more shipwrecks than anywhere else in the region. A combination of clashing ocean currents, unique topography, and the actions of local pokémon mean the area is gripped by near-constant storms, making it even more dangerous than it would be otherwise. Jagged cliffs and hidden reefs make navigating this area as inhospitable towards surfing trainers as it is large ships.
> 
> You'll need to bring a pokémon capable of calming wind and waves if you hope to venture out to this particular corner of Asber, but if you do, you have a shot at finding one of the region's most powerful water-types, those who maintain the constant storm system. There's no chance of getting one of them to submit to capture, but if it's a fight you're looking for, they're sure to deliver.
> 
> *Notes*: Rain dance is always in effect, and the weather cannot be changed. Accommodation for land-bound pokémon is limited to a few rain-slicked boulders that jut out of the waves, and if a non-aquatic pokémon falls into the ocean, they will be trapped and damaged in a manner identical to a (non-STAB) whirlpool attack and unable to climb back out of the water until the whirlpool releases them.


*I liek Squirtles's active squad*

 *Freela* the female Frillish <Cursed Body>
 *Nelson* the male Wooper <Water Absorb>
 *Mr. Gassatoo* the male Gyarados <Intimidate>
 *Mr. Turtle* the male Wartortle <Torrent> @ Link Cable
 *Eione* the genderless Phione <Hydration> @ Bright Powder
 *Biirup* the male Chinchou <Volt Absorb> @Expert Belt
 *God* the male Scyther <Technician> @ Eviolite
 *Lea* the female Dratini <Marvel Scale> @ Eviolite
 *ｂｉｒｔｈ* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine> @ King's Rock
 *Odyssea* the female Popplio <Liquid Voice> @ Lum Berry

*Keldeo's "active squad"*
 *Blastoise* the female Blastoise <Rain Dish> @ Water Stone

*I liek Squirtles* sends out and commands, then *Keldeo* commands.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Eyy *ｂｉｒｔｈ*, let's go!

Start with a Toxic. If she's unhittable for any reason besides a Substitute, use Calm Mind and push Toxic back an action. Then, let's do a couple Synchronoises. If you flinch twice, Synchronoise.

*Toxic/Calm Mind~Synchronoise/Toxic/Calm Mind x2*


----------



## Keldeo

Hmm. This might come back to bite us later, but start off with *Yawn*, then *Fake them Out* to stop the Synchronoise. For your last action, if you're poisoned, get rid of it with *Refresh*; otherwise, set up a medium *Substitute*.

*Yawn ~ Fake Out ~ Refresh / Substitute (15)*


----------



## Eifie

*Round One*​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Terrified.

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Unamused by this pitiful challenger.

------------------------------​
Ominous thunder rumbles above. A flash of lightning streaks through the air to strike a jagged, weather-beaten rock that juts out of the churning waters, Wave after wave crashes against the shore as the overlapping currents buffet ｂｉｒｔｈ to and fro. Trembling, both from cold and fear, the Psyduck chances a glance upward at the fearsome beast looming in front of her. The Blastoise is looking elsewhere, apparently not even noticing the smaller Pokémon, or at least not considering her worthy of its attention. ｂｉｒｔｈ heaves a sigh of relief. She sure doesn't want to invoke the ire of this terrifying opponent. Maybe she'll just... casually sidle back over to her trainer, and he can recall her and choose someone else...

A sudden _crack_ of lightning makes ｂｉｒｔｈ squawk loudly in surprise. Blastoise looks sharply over at her, irritated, and oh my god oh my god this is it she's going to die no no she's not ready for ｄｅａｔｈ—

Blastoise parts its jaws in a loud, gaping yawn.

ｂｉｒｔｈ is so startled she throws up on it in response. Blastoise wipes the vomit off in disgust, but it's too late. The noxious green liquids have already worked their way through its skin and into its bloodstream. Meanwhile, ｂｉｒｔｈ is feeling a bit better after emptying her stomach. In fact, she's starting to feel relaxed and sleepy...

Blastoise suddenly snaps its fingers in front of ｂｉｒｔｈ's face and uses its other hand to slam her backward into a giant pointy rock!!!

The rock is giant and pointy and pierces ｂｉｒｔｈ's poor exposed wing joint and oh my god it's scary! So scary!!! ｂｉｒｔｈ is so scared she forgets to move. Instead she just falls asleep. That's how scared she is.

As ｂｉｒｔｈ snores away (terrified snores), Blastoise begins to glow a brilliant white. If ｂｉｒｔｈ were awake she would be running for the hills, expecting a terrifying attack of terrorizing terror. But Blastoise is just expelling those nasty toxins from its system. The heavy rain washes over Blastoise, restoring its skin to its brilliant, clean shine. Ah, that's much better.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
*Health*: 94%
*Energy*: 96%
*Status*: Dreaming of being safe back in her Poké Ball. Asleep (5% chance of waking up next action).
*Used*: Toxic ~ [flinch] ~ [asleep]

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Unimpressed.
*Used*: Yawn ~ Fake Out ~ Refresh

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena. Even Cloud Nine cannot restrain the storm's ferocity.

*Damage and Energy*

 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Health: 100% - 6% (Fake Out) = 94%
 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Energy: 100% - 4% (Toxic) = 96%
 Blastoise's Health: 100% - 1% (poison) + 1% (Rain Dish) = 100%
 Blastoise's Energy: 100% - 4% (Yawn) - 3% (Fake Out) - 4% (Refresh) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 92%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Blastoise (78) > ｂｉｒｔｈ (55).
 I guess the forums have shiny party sprites, but no other shiny sprites? Sad. :(
 Fake Out was a critical hit.
 Update: Due to corrections to Rain Dish's effect, Blastoise regains an additional 2% energy.
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo

Okay, let's set up that medium Substitute now. Next, if she's still asleep, go for an Aqua Ring. If she woke up on the previous action, though, use Hydro Cannon if you can hit her and Light Screen if you can't. Also use Light Screen if you can't set up an Aqua Ring at all for some reason. End with a Scald to get a little damage in, or Surf if she's underwater or has a Substitute. If you can't hit her at all on the last action, Work Up. 

*Substitute (15) ~ Aqua Ring / Hydro Cannon (one action) / Light Screen ~ Scald / Surf / Work Up*


----------



## Eifie

ILS, do you have any objections to using the fixed version of Rain Dish for this battle? If it comes into effect, Blastoise will gain an additional 2% energy in the round I posted yesterday.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Not at all!


If you somehow wake up on the first action, Synchronoise and then Protect. If you wake up on the second action, then use Cross Chop. End with Role Play or, if the Substitute's down, Yawn.

*Synchronoise~Protect/Cross Chop~Role Play/Yawn*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Two*​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
*Health*: 94%
*Energy*: 96%
*Status*: Dreaming of being safe back in her Poké Ball. Asleep (5% chance of waking up next action).

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Unimpressed.

------------------------------​
Satisfied that its puny Psyduck foe won't be disturbing it again any time soon, Blastoise turns its back on its challenger and focuses on the choppy bits of its reflection that it can see in the churning waters. It closes its eyes for a moment, concentrating, and tendrils of thick, white fog drift from the cannons on its back, glowing faintly with a small portion of Blastoise's life energy. The vapour coalesces in midair into a hazy replica of the turtle Pokémon, gradually solidifying as it floats lazily down to the water's surface. For a moment all is peaceful — at least, as peaceful as it can be given the perpetual storm that surrounds them, which Blastoise has long since been accustomed to.

The Substitute suddenly claps its hands over its vaguely-formed ears in agony. Confused, Blastoise swivels its head back and forth until it remembers its opponent behind it and jerks back around to face her. Somehow the Psyduck has already shaken herself out of sleep and is now clutching her own head, apparently suffering a terrible headache. ｂｉｒｔｈ cries out about how she's SCARED and TOO YOUNG FOR THIS and how her trainer WON'T EVEN LET HER SLEEP, DOESN'T HE KNOW 16-19 HOURS OF SLEEP A DAY ARE ESSENTIAL FOR A PSYDUCK'S HEALTHY DEVELOPMENT and her words carry an undercurrent of psychic energy that makes Blastoise's Substitute writhe about, puffs of mist flying off it in all directions until only a tiny fragment remains. Furious, Blastoise prepares to subject its opponent to its most fearsome attack, but ｂｉｒｔｈ sees the deadly look in its eyes and immediately surrounds herself with a transparent bubble of protective energy, cowering as far back as she can move within it. So Blastoise instead decides to do... something. A thing. A very productive thing. What kind of thing? The words "Light Screen" come unbidden to its mind, and it would be a nice way to protect its Substitute from further harm, but Blastoise doesn't know how to do anything like that.

Blastoise puzzles over this conundrum for so long that ｂｉｒｔｈ gets impatient and just drops her shield. Seizing the opportunity, Blastoise looses twin jets of boiling water from its cannons, Water Stone glowing as the Pokémon harnesses its energy to further fuel the attack. ｂｉｒｔｈ screams as the water strikes her with full force in a seemingly never-ending stream, blistering and leaving an angry red welt on her chest in its wake. The pelting raindrops and tumultuous water around her does nothing to soothe the throbbing pain, and ｂｉｒｔｈ curses her luck at managing to get _burned_ by a _Water_ attack from a _Water_ Pokémon in an arena full of nothing but god damn _water_. She struggles to focus on her opponent, probing its mind with faint pulses of psychic energy in this spot and this, attempting to get more into its headspace. An aura of calm and self-assurance washes over her, and ｂｉｒｔｈ takes a deep breath as the pouring rain invigorates her and dulls her pain, just a little bit.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Attempting to flex her imaginary shoulder cannons. Burned (1% dmg/action, 0.67 physical BP).
*Used*: Synchronoise ~ Protect ~ Role Play

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: A little embarrassed... Has a 3% Substitute.
*Used*: Substitute (15%) ~ ??? ~ Scald

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Health: 94% - 9% (Scald) - 1% (burn) + 1% (Rain Dish) = 85%
 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Energy: 96% - 7% (Synchronoise) - 2% (Protect) - 5% (Role Play) + 1% (Rain Dish) = 83%
 Blastoise's Health: 100% - 15% (Substitute) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 88%
 Blastoise's Substitute: 15% - 12% (Synchronoise) = 3%
 Blastoise's Energy: 92% - 8% (Substitute) - 3% (Scald) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 84%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Blastoise (78) > ｂｉｒｔｈ (55).
 ｂｉｒｔｈ rolled a 5 the first action and thus woke up...
 Blastoise doesn't learn Light Screen.
 Scald caused a burn.
 The database has a 3% energy cost listed for Role Play, but iirc that's just a placeholder value because Zhorken didn't know what to put for it. I am 90% sure that it should actually be 5% because it's a long-duration effect (this same situation happened for Spite a couple of years ago).
 *I liek Squirtles* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

*DQ warning for ILS, 48 hours.* Let me know if you need more time.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Bleh, sorry. The semester started and it's been a bit hectic.

If she tries Yawn again, Protect. If she tries a second time, then Worry Seed yourself. If you can attack, Brick Break. 
*
Protect/Brick Break~Protect/Worry Seed/Brick Break x2*


----------



## Keldeo

Okay, let's use some moves you actually know. Yawn twice, then Focus Punch. If your Substitute is down by the end of the second action, though, use Water Spout instead.

*Yawn x2 ~ Focus Punch / Water Spout*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Three*​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Attempting to flex her imaginary shoulder cannons. Burned (1% dmg/action, 0.67 physical BP).

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: A little embarrassed... Has a 3% Substitute.

------------------------------​
Blastoise yawns boredly.

_Oh my god no not the fearsome special attack!!!_ ｂｉｒｔｈ summons up another shield around herself in a panic and runs around in circles inside, clutching her head, until she runs straight into one of the soft, protective walls and falls on her butt. The impact causes the bubble to pop out of existence. Ouch.

Blastoise yawns boredly.

_Oh my god no not the fearsome special attack!!!_ Completely losing her presence of mind, ｂｉｒｔｈ spits out a small, brown seed into her hands. She clumsily attempts to implant it into her own skin, but a surprise wave sweeps the tiny thing out of her grasp. The Psyduck watches in dismay as her creation drifts away from her, and she begins to feel sleepy again...

Blastoise yawns boredly. Actually, this time, it's just focusing. Its right fist starts to glow dully as it charges it up with Fighting-type energy. Desperate to stop the Focus Punch, ｂｉｒｔｈ charges forward to deliver a swift slap, but the Substitute she'd managed to forget about leaps in the way. ｂｉｒｔｈ batters the helpless cloud of mist with all she can muster, which is really not all that much as her burn continuously stings and throbs, making her fearsome slaps more of careful, affectionate pets. It's enough to break the last remains of the Substitute apart, however, and for a moment ｂｉｒｔｈ allows herself to feel proud.

And then Blastoise's fist comes whipping in out of nowhere straight into ｂｉｒｔｈ's stomach. The Psyduck squawks in pain and shock as the force lifts her out of the water and drives her back straight into a particularly sharp rock formation, completely knocking the wind out of her. For a moment all ｂｉｒｔｈ sees is stars, and her entire body throbs, feeling like one gigantic bruise. But soon she sees nothing at all, because, as is the appropriate reaction to such a powerful attack, she falls asleep.

Blastoise yawns boredly. All in a typical day's work.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Zzzzzz... Burned (1% dmg/action, 0.67 physical BP). Asleep (0% chance of waking up next action).
*Used*: Protect ~ Worry Seed @ self (failed) ~ Brick Break

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 91%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: Yawning boredly.
*Used*: Yawn ~ Yawn ~ Focus Punch

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Health: 85% - 15% (Focus Punch) + 3% (Rain Dish) - 3% (burn) = 70%
 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Energy: 83% - 2% (Protect) - 5% (Worry Seed) - 5% (Brick Break) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 74%
 Blastoise's Health: 88% + 3% (Rain Dish) = 91%
 Blastoise's Substitute: 3% - 5% (Brick Break) = 0%
 Blastoise's Energy: 84% - 4% (Yawn) - 4% (Yawn) - 9% (Focus Punch) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 70%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Blastoise (78) > ｂｉｒｔｈ (55).
 How am I supposed to attempt to actually write a serious reffing with you people yawning all over the place, jeez.
 A Pokémon can't Worry Seed itself.
 Normally I'd expect status-inducing moves to become less effective with repeated use, but since ｂｉｒｔｈ barely slept at all last time, this Yawn will work as normal.
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo

Go for a medium substitute to stop most of what she can do, then set up an Aqua Ring and do a bit of damage with Water Spout. If she’s awake on the third action and you can’t hit her, excepting Substitute, use Work Up instead; if she's Diving, Surf.

*Substitute (15) ~ Aqua Ring ~ Water Spout / Surf / Work Up*


----------



## Eifie

*48-hour DQ warning for ILS.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Let's go with a Snore and two Sleep Talks as long as you're asleep. If you wake up somehow, Refresh. If  RNGesus is nice enough to free you, try Icy Wind.

*Snore~Sleep Talk/Refresh/Icy Wind x2*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Four*​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Zzzzzz... Burned (1% dmg/action, 0.67 physical BP). Asleep (0% chance of waking up next action).

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 91%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: Yawning boredly.

------------------------------​
Once again, Blastoise closes its eyes and focuses, wisps of life energy leaking from its back cannons and coalescing into a smaller replica that lazily drifts about in the air in front of it. Boring. ｂｉｒｔｈ's seen this all before. It's even more dull than it was when she was awake. The Psyduck signals her disapproval with a loud, rattling snore, and the insubstantial Substitute is powerless to stop the disparaging sound from reaching its master's ears. Blastoise mutters to itself in annoyance, but focuses itself to concentrate again, and this time a light shower of mist sprays from the cannons on its back. Thin streams of water bend themselves into intersecting rings around Blastoise, sprinkling its skin with soothing refreshment.

Apparently this doesn't impress ｂｉｒｔｈ either. She continues to mumble in her sleep, tendrils of faint pink psychic energy curling around her words, growing in power as she starts to speak louder and louder. The energy surges toward Blastoise in a single wave, but this time the Substitute leaps in the way. The attack shreds away at its mistly limbs until there's barely any substance left, but still it hangs on. Enraged, Blastoise lets out a mighty roar, and torrents of water come spouting out of its back cannons, straight into the air. Wave after wave of water crashes down onto the sleeping Psyduck, seemingly never-ending as Blastoise pumps more and more of its will into the attack. The force of the attack pushes ｂｉｒｔｈ beneath the ocean's surface, weighing her down, and suddenly her eyes snap open and she begins to struggle. Limbs flailing madly, the Psyduck flails about in vain, until finally Blastoise pauses to take a breath and the flow of water stems. ｂｉｒｔｈ flounders her way up to the surface, spluttering and panting with exhaustion. What on earth happened while she was asleep...?

[edit like a week later: Also, ｂｉｒｔｈ uses Refresh. Now she's refreshed.]

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 61%
*Status*: Vowing never to sleep again.
*Used*: Snore ~ Sleep Talk (Synchronoise) ~ Refresh

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 75%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Pleased with itself. Has a 3% Substitute. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action).
*Used*: Substitute (15%) ~ Aqua Ring ~ Water Spout

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Health: 70% - 12% (Water Spout) + 3% (Rain Dish) - 2% (burn) = 59%
 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Energy: 74% - 4% (Snore) - 1% (Sleep Talk) - 7% (Synchronoise) - 4% (Refresh) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 61%
 Blastoise's Health: 91% - 15% (Substitute) - 5% (Snore) + 3% (Rain Dish) + 1% (Aqua Ring) = 75%
 Blastoise's Substitute: 15% - 12% (Synchronoise) = 3%
 Blastoise's Energy: 70% - 8% (Substitute) - 5% (Aqua Ring) - 5% (Water Spout) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 55%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Blastoise (78) > ｂｉｒｔｈ (55).
 Water Spout's BP was 109.5.
 *I liek Squirtles* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

*48 hours for ILS, etc.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Hm! Let's try this-

Use Scratch to finish the substitute off. Then, fire off a Flash and end with Natural Gift. If she's Protecting, Hone Claws; if she's underwater, Surf.

*Scratch~Flash/Hone Claws/Surf~Natural Gift/Hone Claws/Surf*


----------



## Keldeo

Use *Iron Defense* to stop the Scratch from destroying the Substitute, then *Water Spout* and *Brine*. (I thought it went the other way around, but if I'm misinterpreting this ruling and using Iron Defense now would not cause the Substitute to share the Defense boosts, set up *Reflect* on the first action instead and dismiss it after b i r t h attacks.) If Scratch destroys the Substitute anyway, make a new one before she can use Flash and replace Brine with Water Spout.

*Iron Defense / Reflect ~ Water Spout / Substitute (10) (dismiss Reflect if applicable) ~ Brine / Water Spout*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Five*​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 61%
*Status*: Vowing never to sleep again.

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 75%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Pleased with itself. Has a 3% Substitute. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action).

------------------------------​
Now that its opponent is awake again, Blastoise decides that it's a good time to go on the defensive. A thin, silvery fluid leaks from its shoulder cannons, sliding down its body and leaving a metallic sheen covering Blastoise's skin in its wake. As lightning flashes through the air, a glint of light reflects off of Blastoise's substitute, revealing that it too is enjoying the effect of Blastoise's new armor. Oblivious, ｂｉｒｔｈ paddings forward and raises a fin to deliver a quick strike to the fragments of mist remaining of Blastoise's substitute, expectiing to be able to effortlessly tear it apart; but instead her claws rake against the new layer of light metal with a jarring scraping sound that makes both her trainer and the referee cringe and cover their ears. A tiny wisp of fog remains, just barely holding itself together, but still enough to protect its master one more time.

Again Blastoise looses a shower of water into the air from its cannons, a bit more forcefully than last time, as the rain and its Aqua Ring continue to lend it their strength. ｂｉｒｔｈ squawks in terror as the streams of gushing water crash down upon her and struggles to stay afloat, fins and webbed feet thrashing madly in the water. Desperate for the torment to end, she clutches her head and closes her eyes, unleashing a quick pulse of energy that manifests as a sudden blinding flash, but the light is immediately absorbed into the remains of the substitute, leaving Blastoise unaware that anything happened at all.

From its cannons Blastoise unleashes another unforgiving torrent of water, this time mixed with salt and bits of dirt from the sea around them. The briny mixture seeps into ｂｉｒｔｈ's wounds, and stinging jolts of pain cover her body as her injuries are aggravated further. Screaming, the Psyduck forms a ball of pure-white energy in her beak and sends it forth blindly, knowing it will be able to hone in on Blastoise's energy signature. The faithful substitute leaps in the way, absorbing the attack and disappearing at last into puffs of near-translucent smoke. Frustrated and covered in throbbing wounds, ｂｉｒｔｈ bobs helplessly in the water. She's not sure she can do this...

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 36%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Shaken and unconfident.
*Used*: Scratch ~ Flash ~ Natural Gift

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 81%
*Energy*: 45%
*Status*: Smirking at its unworthy foe. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). _+2 Defense._
*Used*: Iron Defense ~ Water Spout ~ Brine

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Health: 59% - 12% (Water Spout) - 14% (Brine) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 36%
 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Energy: 61% - 2% (Scratch) - 1% (Flash) - 6% (Natural Gift) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 55%
 Blastoise's Health: 75% + 3% (Rain Dish) + 3% (Aqua Ring) = 81%
 Blastoise's Substitute: 3% - 2% (Scratch) - 7% (Natural Gift) = 0%
 Blastoise's Energy: 55% - 2% (Iron Defense) - 5% (Water Spout) - 6% (Brine) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 45%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Blastoise (78) > ｂｉｒｔｈ (55).
 Water Spout's BP was 114.
 Flash had no effect on Blastoise due to the Substitute.
 Apparently in the last reffing I just completely forgot to write about ｂｉｒｔｈ using Refresh. Neither of you seemed to have a problem with this, but just in case: rest assured that she did use Refresh.
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo

Use Brine, then Surf, then Whirlpool. Attack even if she Protects, to make her waste energy. If you can't use your attacking move, or if she has a Substitute up, use Round. (If she has a Substitute but you can't use Round, just default to your other attacking move for that action, if you can use it, or do nothing if you can't.) If you're asleep, use Snore on the first and third actions or Chill on the second. Also Chill on the second action if you're confused, to try to reduce the severity of your confusion.

*Brine / Round / Snore ~ Surf / Round / Chill ~ Whirlpool / Round / Snore*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

All right, let's see... Start with Confuse Ray. Follow up with Future Sight. Finish with a nice Cross Chop.

*Confuse Ray~Future Sight~Cross Chop*


----------



## Superbird

*Round Six*​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 36%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Shaken and unconfident.

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 81%
*Energy*: 45%
*Status*: Smirking at its unworthy foe. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). _+2 Defense._

------------------------------​
Blastoise isn't just about to let up now, though – she hasn't rubbed in its victory yet. She decides to do so by shooting another torrent of water from her cannons, expertly aimed at the salty water around ｂｉｒｔｈ. The poor Psyduck flounders in the water amidst the attack, struggling to keep herself together even as the Brine seeps into her wounds and causes more and more sheer pain. But she pushes past the pain anyway (or at least, she does her best to) and soon releases a small bright light that slowly meanders its way towards Blastoise while ｂｉｒｔｈ continues to regain her composure.

Blastoise watches warily, settling down just a little as she realizes the light isn't harmful. It's interesting to watch, and she needs a little bit of a breather anyway – she is winning handily, of course but it's taken more effort so far than she bargained for. ｂｉｒｔｈ watches her opponent gaze at the Confuse Ray, transfixed, as she struggles to pull herself out of the water and onto one of the rocks littering the arena. There, she uses what little psychic abilities she has to look into the future, and reassure herself a little bit. She focuses, hoping that her opponent doesn't notice and take an opportunity, and after a moment a picture comes into view. It's Blastoise, eating a blast of psychic energy. Reassuring.

Unfortunately, as ｂｉｒｔｈ scries the future, Blastoise happens to notice. Taking her eyes off of the dazzling orb of light for a moment, she lazily sprays a precise stream of water from her cannons, not at ｂｉｒｔｈ but at the waters around her rock. Blastoise knows this arena well, and she knows exactly how to manipulate the currents of water; and this she does, the water beginning to ripple around ｂｉｒｔｈ's rock and start moving, faster and faster, until a whirlpool is rising out of the water, enveloping the rock. That problem taken care of, Blastoise contentedly returns to gazing at her shiny light orb.

ｂｉｒｔｈ opens her eyes only to see a veil of water. The sudden change in scenery is thoroughly startling – this wasn't where she was when she started her Future Sight attack, so what changed? No, she can't have just been transported somewhere else, she doesn't even know Teleport. There's got to be a better answer. And so, the Psyduck squints, doing her best to see through what she soon realizes is a Whirlpool. Oh, that's fine then, she thinks, as she tries to jump through it to attack her opponent once more. She is unsuccessful in this venture – for all her current preoccupation, Blastoise is still a very strong pokémon, and the whirlpool is far too powerful for ｂｉｒｔｈ to simply pass through unscathed. Stymied, and caught once more flailing in the water – and sternly reminded of her own frailty – ｂｉｒｔｈis once again forced to take a hard look at her situation.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 47%
*Status*: Increasingly disheartened. Future Sight pending (2 more actions). Trapped in a whirlpool (1% damage/action, 3 more actions).
*Used*: Confuse Ray ~ Future Sight ~ nothing

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 87%
*Energy*: 51%
*Status*: Distracted. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). Moderately confused (30% failure chance). 2 Chills left. _+2 Defense._
*Used*: Brine ~ Chill ~ Whirlpool

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Health: 36% - 14% (Brine) - 4% (Whirlpool) + 3% (Rain Dish) - 1% (Whirlpool) = 21%
 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Energy: 55% - 4% (Confuse Ray) - 7% (Future Sight) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 47%
 Blastoise's Health: 81% + 3% (Rain Dish) + 3% (Aqua Ring) = 87%
 Blastoise's Energy: 45% - 6% (Brine) + 10% (Chill) - 1% (Whirlpool) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 51%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Blastoise (78) > ｂｉｒｔｈ (55).
 Chilling deducted an extra 10% from Blastoise's confusion failure chance (on top of the 5% per action deduction).
 There was no way ｂｉｒｔｈ would have been able to hit with Cross Chop while trapped in a whirlpool.
 Calcs from this round were done by Effie, writing by me. For the remainder of this battle, I could either continue to do calcs the way Effie was doing them, or I could do them by my own reffing scale – when you command, say which you'd prefer. By default it'll just be continuing the way it's being done now.
 *I liek Squirtles* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

Superbird said:


> Calcs from this round were done by Eifie, writing by me.


(For future mod reference, Superbird can claim the entire round.)


----------



## Superbird

*DQ Warning for I liek Squirtles*

Around 48 hours.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

This isn't looking too good, b i r t h...

Use Hydro Pump to propel yourself out of the Whirlpool. If it works, use Telekinesis and Worry Seed. If not, switch to Aerial Ace to escape. If they Protect against Worry Seed, Chill.

*Hydro Pump~Telekinesis/Aerial Ace~Worry Seed/Aerial Ace/Chill*


----------



## Keldeo

I'm fine with either scale for calcs, Superbird!

Chill out and then hit b i r t h some more. If Brine doesn't work, make a medium Substitute instead of Water Pulse.

*Chill ~ Brine ~ Water Pulse / Substitute (15)*


----------



## Superbird

*Round Seven*​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 47%
*Status*: Increasingly disheartened. Future Sight pending (2 more actions). Trapped in a whirlpool (1% damage/action, 3 more actions).

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 87%
*Energy*: 51%
*Status*: Distracted. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). Moderately confused (30% failure chance). 2 Chills left. _+2 Defense._

------------------------------​
The next round begins, and Blastoise still has its priorities straight. It's still a bit tired, though not quite as much as before, and the light fluttering around it, while no longer quite as interesting as before, is still nice to look at. ｂｉｒｔｈ, it reasons, is still trapped in the whirlpool and probably isn't gonna be going anywhere for awhile, so it has some time.

ｂｉｒｔｈ has different ideas. Thinking quickly, the yellow duck pokémon decides to fire a Hydro Pump attack at the water beneath itself, and use the force to propel itself upwards and outwards. The Whirlpool is tall, but ｂｉｒｔｈ isn't that heavy, and as Blastoise finishes relaxing it sees its opponent flying somewhat less-than-gracefully out of the top of the whirlpool. At the peak of its arc, ｂｉｒｔｈ momentarily loses composure, starting to flail desperately in the air, only barely assuming the proper diving form as it descends towards the water. 

Thankfully, that last-minute adjustment proves to be enough for ｂｉｒｔｈ to pierce into the water, and swim back up to the surface unharmed, and free from the whirlpool. The duck pokémon hops onto one of the rocks littering the arena as it emerges from the water, finally having a free moment to glare at Blastoise. But the big turtle pokémon is prepared; it's had quite a bit of time now to prepare an attack, and it unleashes that attack now. Before ｂｉｒｔｈ can even catch its breath, Blastoise releases another shower of saltwater from its cannons. 

ｂｉｒｔｈ hisses in pain from the attack, its vision going blurry for a moment, but it shakes its head resiliently. It's still standing, so it has to keep fighting for its trainer! With conviction, ｂｉｒｔｈ uses its latent psychic power to pick up Blastoise, and...just that, actually. The Psyduck might be able to slam Blastoise against something, but instead it just lets the turtle pokémon sit there, levitating in the air. Blastoise, a little bit surprised at this development, nevertheless regains its composure pretty quickly, and realizes that ｂｉｒｔｈ made a mistake in positioning its opponent in such a way that its cannons are still pointed the right direction.

Before ｂｉｒｔｈ can remedy this situation, Blastoise takes the opportunity to launch another water attack from its cannons. This one is a fair bit weaker than its last attack, but also easier for it to use; it still has a sizable impact, knocking ｂｉｒｔｈ handily off of the rock it's standing on, and into the water. 

ｂｉｒｔｈ sees stars, almost blacking out from the impact; but a moment later, they're gone, and it's flailing in the water once again. Fighting to stay conscious, the determined Psyduck claws its way back onto the rock, and spits out a small seed that flies through the air and lands on the back of Blastoise's shell. A hard shell it is, but the seed seems to burrow right through it as it blossoms, altering the shell's structure just a little bit, making it unable to absorb water like before. ｂｉｒｔｈ is on its last legs, sure, but it's not going down without a fight, that's for sure.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 2%
*Energy*: 36%
*Status*: Barely hanging on to consciousness.
*Used*: Hydro Pump ~ Telekinesis ~ Worry Seed

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 56%
*Status*: Feeling okay. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). Suspended by Telekinesis (1 more action). Moderately confused (5% failure chance). 1 Chill left. _+2 Defense._
*Used*: Chill ~ Brine ~ Water Pulse

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Health: 20% - 14% (Brine) - 7% (Water Pulse) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 2%
 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Energy: 47% - 7% (Hydro Pump) - 4% (Telekinesis) - 3% (Worry Seed) + 3% (Rain Dish) = 36%
 Blastoise's Health: 87% - 12% (Future Sight) + 2% (Rain Dish) + 3% (Aqua Ring) = 80%
 Blastoise's Energy: 51% + 10% (Chill) - 6% (Brine) - 1% (Water Pulse) + 2% (Rain Dish) = 55%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Blastoise (78) > ｂｉｒｔｈ (55).
 Let us generously assume Hydro Pump has the force of a fire hose (400psi), and that Psyduck's "area" is a circle with radius ¼ its height. Then, the force Hydro Pump exerts on Psyduck is 346.6 kN, which is _many_ times more than would be required to launch Psyduck's 43 pounds out of the whirlpool. Hydro Pump is almost certainly strong enough for this.
 ｂｉｒｔｈ just barely survived the Water Pulse. 
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo

Whoops. Aura Sphere it up, or Water Pulse if you can't use that.

*Aura Sphere ~ Aura Sphere / Water Pulse x2*

Water Pulse should have cost 1 energy rather than 2 because its secondary effect chance isn't more than 20% and there's an energy reduction from both Water Stone and STAB, right?


----------



## Superbird

Keldeo said:


> Water Pulse should have cost 1 energy rather than 2 because its secondary effect chance isn't more than 20% and there's an energy reduction from both Water Stone and STAB, right?


Huh, I didn't realize Eifie was doing that (I usually don't, but I'm using her scale for the rest of this battle, to maintain consistency), but looking back on other calcs (Water Spout, Whirlpool, Scald) I guess she was. But that makes her Brine calcs from earlier not make sense (at double power, its base energy should 7%, and she calced it to cost 6% total).

Well, whatever. I'll go ahead and change Water Pulse.


----------



## Eifie

Superbird said:


> But that makes her Brine calcs from earlier not make sense (at double power, its base energy should 7%, and she calced it to cost 6% total).


Base energy for a 130 BP attack is 8%.


----------



## Superbird

*DQ Warning for I liek Squirtles*.

Around 48 hours-ish.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Looks like the end of the line, b i r t h. 

If you can, combo Endure and Frustration. If you can't do that, just Endure. Follow up with Protect, and if you're still somehow up and didn't use the combo, Frustration.

*Endure+Frustration/Endure~Protect~Frustration*


----------



## Superbird

*Round Eight*​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: 2%
*Energy*: 36%
*Status*: Barely hanging on to consciousness.

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 56%
*Status*: Feeling okay. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). Suspended by Telekinesis (1 more action). Moderately confused (5% failure chance). 1 Chill left. _+2 Defense._

------------------------------​
Blastoise can easily see its opponent's weakness now – Psyduck is making no effort to hide the fact that it's on its last legs. But it's definitely not going to go down without a fight. Blastoise watches for a moment as Psyduck steels itself for the attack it knows is coming. Well, soon enough, it does, as Blastoise forms a ball of fighting-type energy that flies directly at Psyduck. There's no chance for the duck pokémon to dodge the attack, but it doesn't even attempt to; no, it _launches itself_ at the attack, bursting through and striking Blastoise as hard as it can, as a final show of effort before it passes out in front of the huge turtle pokémon. The master of the Stormbound Sea gives his opponent a measure of respect as its body turns into plasma and retreats into its trainer's poké ball – it had some guts, at least.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (2/2 left)

*ｂｉｒｔｈ*  @ King's Rock
*Ability*: Cloud Nine Rain Dish
*Health*: *0%*
*Energy*: 25%
*Status*: Knocked Out!
*Used*: Endure + Frustration

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 75%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: Ready for the next challenger. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). 1 Chill left. _+2 Defense._
*Used*: Aura Sphere

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Health: 2% - 10%(Aura Sphere) = 0%
 ｂｉｒｔｈ's Energy: 36% - 11%(Endure+Frustration) = 25%
 Blastoise's Health: 80% - 6%(Endure+Frustration) + 1%(Aqua Ring) = 75%
 Blastoise's Energy: 56% - 4%(Aura Sphere) = 52%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Blastoise (78) > ｂｉｒｔｈ (55).
 I'm gonna say Endure + Frustration works something like Last Resort or Counter or Struggle, a last-ditch desperation attack that, while it doesn't stop the user from fainting, does allow them to launch one last attack before they do, regardless of speed. It dealt 6% (80-ish base power) damage for 11% energy.
 As a result, ｂｉｒｔｈ passed out at the end of the first action.
 *ILS* sends out the next pokémon, and commands first.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

A grand performance from b i r t h! Fought til the last...
Time for your debut, *Mr. Gassatoo*!

Kick us off with a *10% Sub*. Then fire off a *Thunderbolt* or *Dragon Dance* if Protecting. For your final action,  *Taunt* if she's paralyzed, *Dragon Dance* if she's Protecting, and *Thunderbolt* otherwise.

*Substitute (10%)~Thunderbolt/Dragon Dance~Taunt/Dragon Dance/Thunderbolt*


----------



## Keldeo

Destroy the sub with Surf, then Mirror Coat to reflect the Thunderbolt and Mimic it. If Surf didn't break the Substitute for some reason, use Power-Up Punch on the second action and shift Mirror Coat back to the third. If you were paralyzed by Thunderbolt on the second action, use Icy Wind instead of whatever you would be using otherwise.

*Surf ~ Mirror Coat / Power-Up Punch ~ Mimic (Thunderbolt) / Mirror Coat / Icy Wind*


----------



## Superbird

The poké ball I liek Squirtles chooses to replace ｂｉｒｔｈ flies through the air, impacting one of the rocks littering the arena and bursting open in a wash of white light that soon coalesces into a massive sea dragon. Mr. Gassatoo towers over its opponent, and lets out a harsh roar; even the hardened Blastoise cannot help feeling a bit intimidated. It'll have to play this carefully, for sure.

*Round Nine*​
*I liek Squirtles* (1/2 left)

*Mr. Gassatoo* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Already enraged.

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 75%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: Ready for the next challenger. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). 1 Chill left. _+2 Defense. -1 Attack._

------------------------------​
Mr. Gassatoo's first action is, more sensibly than one would expect from a Gyarados, to expend a portion of its energy to manipulate a portion of the surrounding water into the shape of a fairly large doll, which seems to be somewhat sentient. The sea monster doesn't expect the Substitute to hold for long, but it'll at least give it an idea what its opponent is capable of. 

Which is something Blastoise is equally ready to show. Without missing a beat, Blastoise summons the sea around itself, and begins to propel forward atop a steadily-rising wave. Just at the wave's crest, Mr. Gassatoo's young Substitute crashes into Blastoise, disrupting the turtle pokémon's concentration and dissipating the Surf attack; but at the cost of its own life. Just as it came to be, the Substitute returns to the water around itself. 

An assessment made, Mr. Gassatoo is now ready to begin the fight in earnest. Using powers that it perhaps ought not have – they're a bit dangerous for it, but helpful right now – the sea dragon pokémon begins to crackle all over with static electricity, and after a brief period of charging discharges all of it in a single strong Thunderbolt towards its opponent. Blastoise, having just recovered from the Substitute's rebuffal of its attack, grunts with effort as it takes the attack head-on; but just as the attack ends, the turtle pokémon begins to shimmer like a mirror. And just like that, a simulacrum of the same Thunderbolt returns the way the original one came, striking true and making Mr. Gassatoo roar in very real pain. 

The nerve of his opponent! Now, Mr. Gassatoo is angry – really angry. The Gyarados thinks of everything it can do, and determines that another Thunderbolt is the way it can cause the most pain to Blastoise in the shortest amount of time. And so, body crackling with electricity, Mr. Gassatoo uses the attack again. Once more, Blastoise takes the attack like a champ; but this time, it seems more perceptive. Thunderbolt isn't an attack water-types can normally use, but by studying a bit, the turtle pokémon reasons that perhaps it could replicate the attack itself. Despite the pain it's still in from the electric attack, Blastoise grins to itself – for, its opponent is in for a bad time, in the near future.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (1/2 left)

*Mr. Gassatoo* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 64%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Already enraged.
*Used*: Substitute (10%) ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 35%
*Status*: Getting excited, but tiring. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). 1 Chill left. Thunderbolt Mimicked. _+2 Defense. -1 Attack._
*Used*: Surf ~ Mirror Coat ~ Mimic (Thunderbolt)

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 Mr. Gassatoo's Health: 100% - 10% (Substitute) - 26% (Mirror Coat) = 64%
 Mr. Gassatoo's Substitute's health: 10% - 12% (Surf) = 0%
 Mr. Gassatoo's Energy: 100% - 5% (Substitute) - 5% (Thunderbolt) - 5% (Thunderbolt) = 85%
 Blastoise's Health: 75% - 13% (Thunderbolt) - 13% (Thunderbolt) + 3 (Aqua Ring) = 52%
 Blastoise's Energy: 52% - 3% (Surf) - 13% (Mirror Coat) - 1% (Mimic) = 35%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Mr. Gassatoo (81) > Blastoise (78). Since these pokémon are so close in speed to each other, I'm saying that Mr. Gassatoo has a 70% chance of moving first on any given action (excepting when the spirit of the commands assumes Blastoise will move second, like on action 1 this round). 
 Self-inflicted damage doesn't count towards the damage cap, so Mr. Gassatoo lost 36% health total this round.
 Keldeo commands first.


----------



## Keldeo

Okay, fire off two Thunderbolts. If he's underwater, airborne, or Protecting, or you think Thunderbolt would not hit him for any other reason, Chill on the first action and Work Up on the second. On the third action, if these conditions for Chill/Work Up are met, and/or if you have successfully hit him (not a Substitute) twice with Thunderbolt, use Work Up. Otherwise, try Thunderbolt again.

For the round, if you can't use the move that you've been commanded to use, or if that move is Spited, default to Water Pulse on the first two actions and Aqua Jet on the third. Also use Aqua Jet to try to escape if you are trapped in a Whirlpool at the time of your third action. If he's Biding, Resting, or preparing Mirror Coat, use your non-damaging option for that action if you can, and do nothing if you can't.

*Thunderbolt / Chill / Water Pulse ~ Thunderbolt / Work Up / Water Pulse ~ Work Up / Thunderbolt / Aqua Jet*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Oof, that stung... let's see if we can pull through. 

Dive down deep first; if you get to go first after that, dive back up and use Roar to try and spook Blastoise through sheer surprise. If you go second when you dive up, follow up with Thunder. 

*Dive~Dive up+Roar/~Thunder*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 10*​
*I liek Squirtles* (1/2 left)

*Mr. Gassatoo* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 64%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Already enraged.

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 35%
*Status*: Getting excited, but tiring. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). 1 Chill left. Thunderbolt Mimicked. _+2 Defense. -1 Attack._

------------------------------​
Mr. Gassatoo's trainer gives the sea dragon commands before it has a chance to take proper retribution against its opponent, and, begrudgingly, it sees the point in those commands. A battle of attrition isn't exactly the Gyarados's strong suit, but nevertheless he dives deep beneath the waves before Blastoise can fire a Thunderbolt in his direction. Blastoise, preparing to do just that, stops in its tracks as its opponent disappears from view. Drat, just a little bit too fast. 

Well, all isn't lost. Blastoise has been tiring, after all, and it decides to take this brief respite to give itself a breather. Settling into a relaxed pose, Blastoise does its best to clear its mind and regain a little bit of energy. That done, the turtle pokémon glances back down at the waves – Mr. Gassatoo still isn't visible – and decides to pep itself up for the time when its opponent does finally decide to come back to the fight. 

Blastoise begins to sharpen its stance, giving itself mental encouragement and getting back into a fighting mindset, when almost out of nowhere Mr. Gassatoo slams into it from the side, knocking Blastoise straight off of the rock it's been standing on and into the water. The Gyarados, manages to make its arc out of the water look almost graceful – a feat, for such a large pokémon – and before hardly a moment has passed, it has returned to the waters and snaked its way back to its trainer.

While Blastoise regains its bearings, Mr. Gassatoo prepares another attack. Its opponent might be able to shoot Thunderbolts now, but the sea dragon is capable of something even greater. Crackling with static electricity that appears seemingly from nowhere, Mr. Gassatoo lets out a roar of strength as it equalizes a charge with the rainclouds above. A bolt of lightning seems to flow from the Gyarados's body up into the clouds, and just as Blastoise crawls back out of the water and onto surer footing, that electricity comes right back down. The Thunder attack is deafeningly loud, and searing for the poor victim – enough so that the electricity doesn't quite leave its system when the attack finally ends.

Blastoise grunts in pain, trying to shake itself off and regain composure, but it immediately notices an uncomfortable stiffness. Residual electricity. Great. Well, at least it doesn't need to be able to move to attack its opponent. Doing its best to harness this static electricity now inside itself (it fails, but still, it was at least worth a try), Blastoise gathers a charge in its cannons, and shoots a mimicked Thunderbolt at its opponent. Mr. Gassatoo was expecting the attack, but that doesn't make it any less damaging for the Gyarados, who lets out another deafening roar of pain. But the pain is necessary, because Gyarados is now in a position to finally crush its tired opponent.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (1/2 left)

*Mr. Gassatoo* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Primed for destruction.
*Used*: Dive (Down) ~ Dive (Up) ~ Thunder

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 37%
*Status*: Feels in a bad spot. Severely paralyzed. Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). 0 Chills left. Thunderbolt Mimicked. _+2 Defense. +1 Special Attack._
*Used*: Chill ~ Work Up ~ Thunderbolt

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 Mr. Gassatoo's Health: 64% - 19% (Thunderbolt) = 45%
 Mr. Gassatoo's Energy: 85% - 3% (Dive) - 8% (Thunder) = 74%
 Blastoise's Health: 52% - 6% (Dive) - 16% (Thunder) + 3% (Aqua Ring) = 33%
 Blastoise's Energy: 35% + 10% (Chill) - 2% (Work Up) - 6% (Thunderbolt) = 37%

*Notes*

 Month and a half, great time. We're getting through this at a good clip, I think.
 Speed order: Mr. Gassatoo (81) > Blastoise (78). Mr. Gassatoo moved first on actions 1 and 3 (rolls: 46, 61 < 70) and second on action 2 (roll: 97 > 70).
 ILS, that command string is really confusing. I'm choosing to interpret it as "Dive(up)+Roar if you move first, and Dive(up)~Thunder if you move second"; it could be made clearer that "Dive(up)+Roar" is meant as a combo move (hit with Dive and then use Roar) instead of just surfacing and using Roar, which would only take one action. Regardless, that didn't come into play this round anyway.
 Thunderbolt costs 6% energy instead of 5% for Blastoise, as Mimic incurs a slight energy penalty.
 Thunder managed to paralyze Blastoise.
 ILS commands first.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Ach, sorry for the confusion. I'll be more specific from now on.

Awesome job, Mr. Gassatoo!! We're almost there! The first time Blastoise uses Thunderbolt, use Torment. Protect if she tries to confuse you, attract you, or put you to sleep. Use Hurricane otherwise. 

*Torment/Protect/Hurricane x3*


----------



## Keldeo

Sorry for the delay! Let’s go with two Yawns and then a Thunderbolt. If you get fully paralyzed or hit yourself in confusion, push all your actions back by one.

*Yawn ~ Yawn ~ Thunderbolt / Yawn*


----------



## Eifie

Hi, I'm picking this battle back up! I'm liable to promptly forget that I did this, so please remind me if I haven't done anything here by the weekend!


----------



## Eifie

sry if you guys wanted a serious reffing
if you want a serious reffing i am not ur guy

*Round Eleven*​
*I liek Squirtles* (1/2 left)

*Mr. Gassatoo* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Primed for destruction.

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 37%
*Status*: Feels in a bad spot. Severely paralyzed (23% chance of failure). Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). 0 Chills left. Thunderbolt mimicked. _+2 Defense, +1 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Mr. Gassatoo the INTIMIDATING SEA MONSTER focuses his INTIMIDATING GAZE on his PUNY-ASS NERD of an opponent all like, WHATCHA GOT FOR ME NOW PUNK, I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW I'M IN THE TOP PERCENTAGE OF GYARADOS AND I'VE BEEN INVOLVED IN NUMEROUS ASB QUEST BATTLES, COME AT ME YOU _INSIPID WORM_ or some shit.

Blastoise yawns.

OH SHIT, thinks Mr. Gassatoo, AH FUCK ABORT ABORT ABORT

Mr. Gassatoo cowers behind a rock jutting out of the raging waters, curled up with his tail in his mouth, teeth chattering in PURE UNADULTERATED TERROR. A transparent bubble of protective energy that he summons up around himself is all that stands between him and the BEAST that is that fucking yawn. It's his last hope. His only lifeline. The hope of humanity is riding on that fucking energy bubble.

A moment passes, and Mr. Gassatoo timidly peers out from his hiding spot.

Blastoise yawns again.

OH FUCK IT KEEPS HAPPENING, thinks Mr. Gassatoo as he hurriedly ducks back behind his rock. His one solace. His saviour. His hero. Praise the motherfucking rock. He closes his eyes and concentrates hard and feels his focus slipping for a moment but manages to bring up another energy shield to block out THAT SOUND THAT HORRIBLE SOUND.

An eternity passes (some might say 10 months and 18 days). Is it over yet?? Fuck knows. Finally there's just nothing for it but for Mr. Gassatoo to sheepishly emerge back into view, watching his opponent carefully for another DEATH YAWN.

Blastoise does not death yawn. It slowly, stiffly points its shoulder cannons in Mr. Gassatoo's direction, grunting in annoyance at the extra effort the simple movement requires thanks to the residual electricity just chilling around in its muscles. (Or maybe it's just getting old and creaky. This has been a really long battle.) Static crackles in the air as an electrical charge builds up in its cannons. Mr. Gassatoo gulps. An instant later Blastoise looses two twin bolts of DESTRUCTION Mr. Gassatoo's way and the Gyarados writhes in agony as the DEATH RAY courses through his body oh shit oh fuck oh please mama come find me and take me home.

Finally the electricity fizzles out and Mr. Gassatoo is fuckin READY because HOW DARE THAT REPREHENSIBLE NOGOODNIK TURN HIS OWN ATTACK AGAINST HIM. NO WAY IS BLASTOISE ENOUGH OF A CHAD LIKE HIM TO BE ABLE TO USE THUNDERBOLT ON ITS OWN NO SIREE. "FOR SHAME," barks the Gyarados indignantly. "DON'T YOU GOT ANYTHING MORE ORIGINAL TO DO THAN THE THUNDERBOLTS. THE LIGHTNING RAYS. THE DISCHARGE BEAMS. THE ELECTRICITY ZIGZAGS. THE SPARKY SKEWERS. THE FULMINATION EMANATIONS."

Blastoise's ears droop. It does not in fact have anything better to do than the fulmination emanations. Does it? Maybe? Maybe it should try something else. Maybe the fans _don't_ like to watch the big impressive quest battle foe repeatedly spam a 4x SE move. Who knows?

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (1/2 left)

*Mr. Gassatoo* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 21%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: MAMA TAKE ME HOOOOOME
*Used*: Protect ~ Protect ~ Torment

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 36%
*Energy*: 20%
*Status*: Discouraged... Severely paralyzed (19% chance of failure). Tormented (5 more actions). Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). 0 Chills left. Thunderbolt mimicked. _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, +1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Yawn ~ Yawn ~ Thunderbolt

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 Mr. Gassatoo's Health: 45% - 24% (Thunderbolt) = 21%
 Mr. Gassatoo's Energy: 74% - 2% (Protect) - 2% (Protect) - 4% (Torment) = 66%
 Blastoise's Health: 33% + 3% (Aqua Ring) = 36%
 Blastoise's Energy: 37% - 4% (Yawn) - 4% (Yawn) - 9% (Thunderbolt) = 20%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Mr. Gassatoo (81) > Blastoise (19).
 Kinda think successive Protects should cost more energy if they do succeed, but meh. I just got back so I don't want to do anything too fancy.
 Blastoise failed the paralysis check in the third action. Thunderbolt doesn't require much movement so it still succeeded, just cost 3% extra energy.
 Reminder to self that Blastoise has 8 EXP. (Pretty sure this wasn't accounted for for a lot of this battle...)
 Mr. Gassatoo is, uh, no longer very intimidating after cowering behind a shield from Blastoise's Yawns for most of this round and then getting hit by that Thunderbolt, so the stat reduction from Intimidate is no longer in effect.
 not proofreading this glgl
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo

I kind of forgot my original plan for this round so I was going to just do like Hydro Cannon ~ Hydro Pump ~ Hyper Beam. But that's not as fun as continuing to have the big impressive quest battle foe repeatedly spam a 4x SE move!

*Protect ~ Thunderbolt ~ Protect*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

BIG OOF

i am fully ready to give this guy another go if i can't pull this one out of the gutter

Okay so! First order of business. Dive down action 1, wait for thunderbolt, then combo frustration+coming out of dive.

*Dive down ~ Dive up+Frustration(wait for thunderbolt)*


----------



## Eifie

imagine attempting to write serious reffings in this day and age

*Round Twelve*​
*I liek Squirtles* (1/2 left)

*Mr. Gassatoo* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 21%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: MAMA TAKE ME HOOOOOME

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 36%
*Energy*: 20%
*Status*: Discouraged... Severely paralyzed (19% chance of failure). Tormented (5 more actions). Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). 0 Chills left. Thunderbolt mimicked. _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, +1 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
"ALAS QUEEN OF THE ADVERB," Mr. Gassatoo continues to rant. "I DON'T BELIEVE YOU COUNTED ON THE REALITY THAT YOU'RE ACTUALLY _IN MY HOUSE NOW_."

Taken aback by the harsh, biting reality of Mr. Gassatoo's poignant words, Blastoise has no choice. It must withdraw. With a quick effort of will it summons up a sphere of transparent energy around itself, blocking out the Gyarados' tirade.

Mr. Gassatoo is _incensed_. "HOW DARE YOU," he roars indignantly. "IT SHALL BE _I_ WHO THREATEN NOT CONTINUE!" With this last blistering taunt he plunges beneath the surface and disappears from sight.

For a moment everything is quiet. Well, except for the wind howling and the rain beating down relentlessly and all that shit. It's almost peaceful. Blastoise soons grows bored of waiting for Mr. Gassatoo to re-emerge and begins building up more electrical energy in its cannons. It waits a bit more. Still Mr. Gassatoo does not resurface. Eventually Blastoise can't hold the electrical charge back any longer. It aims its cannons at the water, roughly where Mr. Gassatoo went under, and unleashes yet another Thunderbolt into the roaring waves. The electricity disperses through the water in all directions, and from somewhere beneath the surface comes a faint, warbling howl of pain. The effort of loosing the attack makes Blastoise's vision fade in and out and it stumbles slightly, but still manages a satisfied smirk.

Mr. Gassatoo's roars grow steadily louder as he approaches the surface at top speed. An instant later he surfaces and slams headfirst into Blastoise from behind, sending Blastoise tumbling facefirst into the sea. He clobbers his foe relentlessly with his tail, ranting all the while: "I SHALL NOW DESCRIBE TO YOU THE NATURE OF THE SAMOSA BATH: IT'S POWERFUL—"

Oh, no. Not more of this crap. Blastoise's vision is swimming (haha get it?) and its muscles are still stiff and its body is battered and it takes a whole lot of work to materialize another protective bubble around itself to block out the sound. The shield wavers in and out of existence as Blastoise's will nearly collapses from the effort of sustaining it. The mere act of staying afloat is getting too much for it now. Why is it even still awake, anyway...?

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (1/2 left)

*Mr. Gassatoo* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 11%
*Energy*: 57%
*Status*: _... COMPLETE WITH HORNS, CLAWS, AND HOOFS_
*Used*: Dive (down) ~ Dive (up) + Frustration ~ nothing

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 5%
*Status*: Nearly spent. Moderately paralyzed (15% chance of failure). Tormented (2 more actions). Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). 0 Chills left. Thunderbolt mimicked. _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, +1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Thunderbolt ~ Protect

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 Mr. Gassatoo's Health: 21% - 10% (Thunderbolt) = 11%
 Mr. Gassatoo's Energy: 66% - 3% (Dive (down)) - 6% (Dive (up) + Frustration) = 57%
 Blastoise's Health: 36% - 9% (Dive (up) + Frustration) + 3% (Aqua Ring) = 30%
 Blastoise's Energy: 20% - 2% (Protect) - 9% (Thunderbolt) - 4% (Protect) = 5%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Mr. Gassatoo (81) > Blastoise (26).
 So, stuff like Thunderbolt can be used on a Pokémon that's underwater, but it wasn't commanded to attack the water if needed here. But also a Pokémon won't just randomly aim an attack at nothing if it knows it can't hit. It'll either do nothing if it definitely can't hit, or try aiming in the opponent's direction if it thinks there's a chance it might be able to get it. So I'll say Blastoise attacked the water here, and Thunderbolt hit at reduced base power. (That answer is for attacks made and aimed underwater, so I weakened the Thunderbolt to 25% its base power instead because Blastoise didn't really know where to aim.)
 Ugh why you gotta make me do work with combos. I'll say Dive (up) + Frustration at this point is a 100 BP Water-type move that costs 7% base energy.
 Blastoise failed the paralysis check on the third action. Protect doesn't actually require any movement so it just cost 2% more energy.
 *I liek Squirtles* commands first.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Here goes nothing... time for a hail mary!! From downtown!!

*Rest~Chill~Snore*


----------



## Keldeo

I think it's impossible for us to win at this point because there's only 5% energy left and no chills, so let's try to go out with some theatricality. Use Hydro Cannon downward on the waves to lift yourself into the air! 

*Hydro Cannon (down) x3*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Thirteen*​
*I liek Squirtles* (1/2 left)

*Mr. Gassatoo* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 11%
*Energy*: 57%
*Status*: _... COMPLETE WITH HORNS, CLAWS, AND HOOFS_

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 5%
*Status*: Nearly spent. Moderately paralyzed (15% chance of failure). Tormented (2 more actions). Surrounded by Aqua Ring (1% health/action). 0 Chills left. Thunderbolt mimicked. _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, +1 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
All this ranting really tires a Gyarados out, you know? It's a _lot of work_ coming up with golden insults of the calibre Mr. Gassatoo unleashed upon his foe last round. Well, you probably wouldn't know. You're not on Mr. Gassatoo's level. Don't feel too bad about it, though. We can't all be gods.

So now it is time for the legendary Mr. Gassatoo to descend into peaceful slumber, from which he will not be woken for nigh a thousand years, until humanity needs him most. Mr. Gassatoo ignores such trifles as the fierce storm raging around him, the turbulent waters, the crashing waves, and, well, that big ol' Blastoise that's kind of been kicking his ass for the past while. Whatever. The Gyarados closes his eyes and curls in on himself in a spiral shape, sinking slowly in the water as he lets go of consciousness. A soft white glow surrounds his body and his bruises begin to fade.

Meanwhile, Blastoise just doesn't give a fuck about this battle anymore. It'd be down to join in on naptime itself, but quest foes aren't allowed to do that. It's in the contract. But like, fuck the rules, man. This ends now. Blastoise points its shoulder cannons downward and takes a deep breath as it summons up all the strength it has left. This is it. It's gonna be epic. They'll be talking about this ending for years to come. Water builds up in its cannons and Blastoise lets out a *MIGHTY ROAR*—

...
...
...

— a pathetic little dribble of water trickles out of its shoulder cannons, and the giant turtle promptly keels over sideways, unconscious.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (1/2 left)

*Mr. Gassatoo* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 12%
*Status*: Zzz...
*Used*: Rest

*Blastoise*

*Blastoise*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish Insomnia
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 0%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Hydro Cannon

*Arena Status*

 The rain is pouring down. A harsh wind howls through the arena.

*Damage and Energy*

 Mr. Gassatoo's Health: 11% + 89% (Rest) = 100%
 Mr. Gassatoo's Energy: 57% - 45% (Rest) = 12%
 Blastoise's Health: 30%
 Blastoise's Energy: 5% - 10% (Hydro Cannon) = 0%

*Notes*

 ILS wins! He gets $15 and his choice of a Water Stone or Mystic Water. ｂｉｒｔｈ gains 1 EXP and Mr. Gassatoo gains 2 EXP.
 This could've ended last round if Mr. Gassatoo had just Thundered the last Protect to make Blastoise waste energy, btw :p
 idk if I have to do anything else, I would do end-of-battle pleasantries or something but I really want to go to sleep so just have this lol bye


----------



## Keldeo

Whoo, good game! This was a fun one :D


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Thanks so much, Eifie and Keldeo, for making this a fantastic battle! It was a very fun time and quite a nail-biter.

I'll take the Water Stone!


----------



## Eifie

Trinket please resolve:

- $15 + a Water Stone for ILS
- 1 EXP for birth
- 2 EXP for Mr. Gassatoo
- whatever reward Keldeo gets


----------



## Trinket

I've dealt with this now.  Still not sure what Keldeo and Eifie should get; currently the db has given them the usual prize ($8 and $5 respectively).

(Having noted that, I guess I'm just gonna it leave there for the time being; last time I took it away again because I figured it'd be easier to just do that and then give the full prize later than to keep track of how much they already had.)


----------

